# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do you have a dream that feels like its days or weeks?

## DREAMWALKER17

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone would tell me how to make my dreams feel  like its a week or two but accualy it's a few hours.

----------


## Bowie

There are a couple of threads on this going on right now. I think this is what you're looking for:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f14/has-an...m-time-101658/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f14/time-d...niques-101908/

----------


## dakotahnok

*Well for the most part i think this is really only possible in the movie inception. Some people may say that there dreams go on for days but really your dreams skips a lot. So really its just an hour or so. 

With that said there are techniqes that you can use to keep your dream going longer. (not days or weeks but minutes) But you can do a lot in a minute so i suddest checking that out.*

----------


## Puffin

Regular dreams can go on for quite a while, but in my opinion there's no such thing as dreams that last days, weeks, months, or years. And to have a lucid dream like this would be even harder, because eventually you'll lose lucidity and just go about things normally.

----------


## Bowie

Here's another pretty elaborate thread: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/dreami...-sleep-100324/

I personally believe that time dilation is possible to a certain extent, probably not days. But there's a lot to learn about the potential of the human mind. Perhaps there are some dream yogi's out there with decades of experience who are able to have several days of dream time, who knows?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Next time you're lucid, try remembering what you did yesterday in the dream.  See if you can get some false memories or a back story for your current dream.

----------


## Reptile00Seven

Being in a lucid dream for weeks would be incredible.

----------


## Waterknight

Well Ive had dreams before where I skipped ahead in time to become older. think that movie click when he presses the fast forward button.

----------


## Dash

I had one recently that seemed like it lasted 4 days. Haha. I was kind of suprised.

However, I remember vividly that most of that was because the dream skipped around and used false memories, or 'cheated,' as you will. I was only sleeping for like 45 mins - 1 hr.

----------


## TheShmee

lay down and go to sleep in the dream, do a full day then go to sleep in that dream, and so fourth.  The most i've done is five recursions.  The deeper you go the more back story you get thereby simulating extended periods of time

----------


## Ametam

the longest iv been in "dream time" is about 1/2 a day (i think?) without lucidity. my friend however said he had a dream that lasted what felt like a year (without lucidity), he also said that hardley ever happens to him.

----------


## BmDubb

The only way I see this happening is a by a less traumatic coma induced sleep. And it's still iffy as some people say coma patients do not enter the REM cycle of sleep. But, there are many reports of coma patients having dreams, visions, etc. But, some coma patients can open their eyes, blink, move toes, and respond to other physical stimuli. I think in this state of a coma, the patient obviously has some conscious rationale going on ( Being in a coma, doesnt mean you're in a veg state. )

So in MY theory. Coma, plus consciousness = weeks, months, maybe years of LDing ( though I don't think its ONE continuous lucid dream, but that'd be awesome! lol )

Again, take this with a grain of salt. This is just a theory of mine.

----------


## Puffin

> The only way I see this happening is a by a less traumatic coma induced sleep. And it's still iffy as some people say coma patients do not enter the REM cycle of sleep. But, there are many reports of coma patients having dreams, visions, etc. But, some coma patients can open their eyes, blink, move toes, and respond to other physical stimuli. I think in this state of a coma, the patient obviously has some conscious rationale going on ( Being in a coma, doesnt mean you're in a veg state. )
> 
> So in MY theory. Coma, plus consciousness = weeks, months, maybe years of LDing ( though I don't think its ONE continuous lucid dream, but that'd be awesome! lol )
> 
> Again, take this with a grain of salt. This is just a theory of mine.



I agree with this theory. However, it'd be difficult to maintain lucidity throughout the whole time... People often lose lucidity within standard-length dreams, so in a longer one, it'd be even more likely to occur (unfortunately).

----------


## DarthPyros

i hate to be the odd man out, but i jsut had my first WILD last night...and dream-time it was probably like a month, i was riding around in a Delorian killing zombies and screwing all the hot chicks i knew(if they weren't infected)

----------


## WarBenifit156

Try DEILDing, it helped me out a lot. It can make you have multiple lucid dreams for a while. Look it up.

----------

